# How can I charter a Beneteau 46 in Boston MA?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been looking for bare-boat charter companies in Boston area that would carry Beneteau 46 or equivalent type sail boats, however, unsuccessfully. I am interested in chartering one for a day sail in the July 4th and July 7th 2009 time frame.
Does anyone know a chartering company, sail club or private party that can charter such sail boat?
Thanks,
Lukas


----------



## NotQuiteCapnRon (Mar 27, 2008)

A bit south of Boston in Portsmouth, RI. They just opened this base. I did my ASA bareboat certs with them in BVI. Small, good company. Might be able to help you.

New England Fleet Portsmouth, Rhode Island

Ron


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Good luck on finding a specific boat, but you might get something from:

New England Bareboat Sailing Yachts
Boston Sailing - Schools Lessons Certifications - Boston Harbor Sailing Club - Sailboat Racing Moorings Rentals Charters
Boston Sailing Center: Sailing School, Sailing Club - Lessons, Memberships, Racing, Cruising, Charters, Instruction


----------

